# Ernst Wilhelm Wolf



## clavichorder

I just happened upon this composer through a search in the Naxos Music Library. I was just searching through clavichord performances, and discovered his sonatas. There are very much in the idiom of CPE Bach, but with more appoggiaturas in an almost Mozartian fashion. They use arpeggios in the same manner as Carl Philip's sonatas and do interesting harmonic things in the same way. I was very impressed with both the music and the performance.









I noticed that beejart linked a youtube of his symphonies, which I have not yet heard but am curious to know.


----------



## clavichorder

This composer's work is so impressive, so unknown, and so _my style_, that I am taking it upon myself to learn a sonata of his this summer and perform it on the clavichord. Stay posted. In the meantime, look for his keyboard music however you may find it.


----------



## clavichorder

Okay folks, some concrete musical content to explore. Do give this a listen, and see if you aren't astonished at the quality of this very obscure composer:






Mr. Simmonds is also a phenomenal 'clavichorder'.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I was surprised by the piece, the appogiaturas were more prominent than Mozart's generally are and made it sound almost Romantic sometimes, and the way he used the flatted sixth scale degree was unusual


----------



## Lord Lance

clavichorder said:


> I just happened upon this composer through a search in the Naxos Music Library. I was just searching through clavichord performances, and discovered his sonatas. There are very much in the idiom of CPE Bach, but with more appoggiaturas in an almost Mozartian fashion. They use arpeggios in the same manner as Carl Philip's sonatas and do interesting harmonic things in the same way. I was very impressed with both the music and the performance.
> 
> View attachment 52993
> 
> 
> I noticed that beejart linked a youtube of his symphonies, which I have not yet heard but am curious to know.


Oh, Clavbear, you are genius. Thank you for the find. Your composer choices are so great.


----------



## yohji_nap

I'm a big fan of Wolf's music - I've always been surprised that he isn't more known. It's great to see more people are finding Simmonds' wonderful CD. IMSLP has original editions of Wolf's sonatas, and from those it is quite apparent how much thought and craft went into Simmonds' performances. I wish the man recorded more of Wolf's sonatas - but then he does have another excellent clavichord CD with some music that might appeal to those who like Wolf - e.g. a rarely recorded variation set by Johann Gottfried Müthel.


----------



## clavichorder

yohji_nap said:


> I'm a big fan of Wolf's music - I've always been surprised that he isn't more known. It's great to see more people are finding Simmonds' wonderful CD. IMSLP has original editions of Wolf's sonatas, and from those it is quite apparent how much thought and craft went into Simmonds' performances. I wish the man recorded more of Wolf's sonatas - but then he does have another excellent clavichord CD with some music that might appeal to those who like Wolf - e.g. a rarely recorded variation set by Johann Gottfried Müthel.


Wolf is great isn't he? And Simmonds has a wonderful website on top of his excellent performances, where edited sheet music of Wolf is available. http://www.paulsimmonds.com/publications.php


----------



## clavichorder

The best of Wolf's sonatas are a more refined but still highly passionate continuation of the pioneering work of CPE Bach. I hope that apart from the wonderful work of Paul Simmonds, more recordings start to come out of the work of this marvelous composer for clavichord.


----------



## Flamme

Listening now...Dude was pretty skilled! Also interesting GERMANIC name...




Was he an aristo?


----------

